# WOOHOOO.



## moreldawg (Feb 21, 2013)

It's finally here. Picked a few pounds but next 3 days its Gona b O. N. 
good luck all. 
S. IN
I smella the Morella


----------



## lovinshroomin (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats!! :mrgreen: jealous!


----------

